# HP Designe



## Giovanni (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen....

ich hab eins zwei fragen... zur HP designe...

und zwar gibt es womöglich ein paar tutorials wo bisschen beschrieben wird wie man das designe machen kann und so?
Wenn ja könntet ihr mir links dazu geben?

So andere frage wäre... ob ihr wisst wie man genau slicen muss... da ich mal ein fertiges psd template für ne page genommen habe und es slicen wollte... aber naja vergebens total falsch alles gemacht?
Gibs dazu auch tutorials was man alles slicen muss und wie genau und halt das alles?

So nun dann die letzte frage.... wie kann ich dann das erstellte template? designe mit photoshop(fertig gesliceed) dann so hinbekommen... das es in der HP gut aussieht und keien versetzungen und so bekomme...
(meist auch das template angepasst in nen CMD script)

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon für meine rechtschreib fehler... bzw tippfehler... aber nun ja mein deutsch ist net das beste 

danke dann für eure holfe im vorraus....
ps.: Per google hab ich geschaut gefunden nichts... warscheinlich einfach falsches such kriterium eingegeben oder was weiß ich =(

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Greez Gio


----------



## Peter Klein (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Also, das THema wurde schon sehr oft behandelt und du müsstest eigentlich in der Forumssuche und aucjh bei Google eigentlich was finden. 

Investiere doch einfach mal eine halbe Stunde und du findest Lesestoff für bestimmt die nächsten paar Tage.

Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (23. Januar 2006)

Hai,



> ...wo bisschen beschrieben wird wie man das designe machen kann ....



Das wird wohl ganz darauf ankommen, was für eine Seite das werden soll. (Wenn du wirklich das Design meinst.)
Ansonsten ist dieser  Link (Photoshop - Tutorials - Web Grafik) sicherlich ein Einstieg.



> designe mit photoshop(fertig gesliceed) dann so hinbekommen... das es in der HP gut aussieht und keien versetzungen und so bekomme...


Grundsätzlich "zerschneidest" du dein Design in Image Ready (Photoshop) "nur" und es wird ein einfacher html Code generiert der die Teile wieder zusammensetzt. (Hoffentlcih einfach und verständlich erklärt.) Da sollte es zu keinerlei Versetzungen kommen.



> .. da ich mal ein fertiges psd template für ne page genommen habe und es slicen wollte...


Ist denn das noch nötig ?   

PS : Zu de Rechtschreib- und Tippfehlern. Tippfehler lassen sich beim nachträglichen Durchlesen schnell finden und ggf. mit der Editierfunktion beseitigen. Rechtschreibfehler kannst du umgehen, wenn du den Text erst in Word (o.ä.) tippst, die Rechtschreibprüfung an ist und du dann den korrekten Text hier eintippst.



> hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...
> ist net das beste


Das ist eigentlich nur Faulheit.

Ciao Stefan
(Heute mal Oberlehrer)


----------

